# Buckeye



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2015)

Haven't been in the shop much at all since papaw died. I know I have a couple trades to wrap up, and I hope to get those done just as soon as I get all my Christmas orders finished. This one is a call an employee of mine ordered to give her dad for Christmas. Got some finish on it tonight and it really popped. Didn't expect it to be so vibrant. It'll have a picture of her and him with her first bird under the glass once I glue it up tomorrow. I have a few others I'm finishing up, but they're nothing compared to this. Gotta love that California buckeye from @manbuckwal

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Didn't expect it to be so vibrant. /USER]
> 
> I did :cool:
> 
> ...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2015)

Good Lord - that looks etherial. Each of the eyes almost has a face of its own. Cant tell you how many pieces of Tom's BE I have worked with 've never had any turn out like that so there has to be a nod to the artisan there Jonathan... Hats off to both of you. Thats just plain freakin awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2015)

@manbuckwal your quote is all jacked up... but I used my new favorite finish, velvit oil with wax over it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good Lord - that looks etherial. Each of the eyes almost has a face of its own. Cant tell you how many pieces of Tom's BE I have worked with 've never had any turn out like that so there has to be a nod to the artisan there Jonathan... Hats off to both of you. Thats just plain freakin awesome


I haven't got an ugly piece of wood from him yet. I have a couple more pieces from the same batch that I need to stabilize. I like the blue buckeye, but the blonde is just unreal. It's always got such amazing figure in it.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't like it... Who's gonna be able to concentrate on incoming birds with that mesmerizing wood in hand?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 12, 2015)

That is a great looking pot call.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good Lord - that looks etherial. Each of the eyes almost has a face of its own. Cant tell you how many pieces of Tom's BE I have worked with 've never had any turn out like that so there has to be a nod to the artisan there Jonathan... Hats off to both of you. Thats just plain freakin awesome




A lil less surface on knives to capture all that Scott, but I have been holding onto this with you in mind .........almost looks like a skull on the left side

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2015)

FantTAStic Jon. The holes are primo - not seeing any tear-out at all. Love the shape of your calls. That looks more like maple than BE - love everything about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> incoming birds



Doc you just made me see a bunch of Redheads (insert a dozen species though in south Texas) dropping in on our decoys and Blackie shivering with anticipation when we saw them coming in, stopped talking and, clicked off our safeties inside our palm leaf-covered blind out in the flats of the Laguna Madre . . . . . . . 

oh but we are talking turkey here sorry . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2015)

Out of this world! Nothing short of spectacular. Chuck

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2015)

That's awesome....it kinda looks like a tortise shell crossed with burl.
Very nice.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 13, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Freaky Sweet !! Excellent


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

Holly Mackerel ! Man that'll have ya kick'n gravel around the driveway !


----------

